# Hi from an AKBAN veteran in Toronto



## Haikuguy (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!


I'll be soon forming a group in Toronto to train in Budo Ninjutsu- Akban Style (www.akban.org).
(if anyone has any tips on a dojo space to rent around here, don't be shy...)

I have trained in Akban in Israel for 12 years and in other martial arts (judo, Shotokan karate, jiu jitsu, krav maga) for about 5 years.


Cheers!


O.


----------



## Troy Wideman (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Haikuguy,

You might want to try Greg Tremblay. He runs a large bujinkan dojo in Toronto and I know he rents out space to other bujinkan groups. His dojo is called Kageyama, if you surf on the internet I am sure you can find him. He is a very nice guy and would treat you fairly.


Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman
Genbukan Mugen Dojo


----------



## Indagator (Jan 19, 2012)

Troy Wideman said:


> Hello Haikuguy,
> 
> You might want to try Greg Tremblay. He runs a large bujinkan dojo in Toronto and I know he rents out space to other bujinkan groups. His dojo is called Kageyama, if you surf on the internet I am sure you can find him. He is a very nice guy and would treat you fairly.
> 
> ...




Wow. A Genbukan member advocating a Bujinkan group? Man, honestly I find that really really awesome! Things have not been that way in the areas that I have been in!


----------



## Troy Wideman (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Idagator,

I am friends with most of the bujinkan in Ontario. We are all from the same line, "Takamatsu-den", the biggest difference between the different organizations is how our head masters run their organization and their approach to teaching it. I also have a lot of respect for Doron Navon and the Israeli bujinkan. 

I think we should all get along and be respectful to each other. Just because we don,t see eye to eye on training methods doesn,t mean we shouldn,t treat each other with decency and respect. You are correct though, a lot of people don,t operate within these guidelines. lol.

All the best.

Troy Wideman


----------



## Indagator (Jan 20, 2012)

Troy Wideman said:


> Hi Idagator,
> 
> I am friends with most of the bujinkan in Ontario. We are all from the same line, "Takamatsu-den", the biggest difference between the different organizations is how our head masters run their organization and their approach to teaching it. I also have a lot of respect for Doron Navon and the Israeli bujinkan.
> 
> ...



That is an awesome attitude!


----------



## Bujingodai (Feb 5, 2012)

Agreed, and Greg is a really nice guy. I'd agree to say to contact him. He's pretty open minded as well.


----------



## Haikuguy (Feb 20, 2012)

To canadians living in the GTA

Good news!



Akban Ninjutsu will have its first class in Canada on Thursday - March 1st, 2012, at 8:30PM.






Classes will be held at 55 Glen Cameron Road (yonge and steels), Toronto, Mondays and Thursdays, 8:30-10:00PM.



All levels and ages are welcome!
Hope to see you there!


----------

